# What is your favorite protein/health powder?



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Lately I've been trying the shotgun approach to trying to figure out if I have some kind of deficiency. I have a green powder that's called Orac-Energy Protein Greens or something. It has all kinds of stuff in it. I can say I do feel better the rest of the day if I mix some of it in with some milk and drink it.

Do you have a favorite?


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

What kind of deficiency do you think you might have?

I'm convinced I have low test but am too stubborn to go see a doctor to get blood tests. I'm going to try Maca powder to see how it goes. I've tried D-Aspartic Acid but I don't think I saw any noticeable improvement. I've still got half a bag left so I'll take more notice when I start taking it again. It did however give me a red acne mark type thing on my cheek which isn't going away.


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

I use ON Gold Standard whey protein powder and it's usually the 5 lb tub that I try to get it in. It has about 5 g of Glutamine added in already along with 5 g of BCAA's that includes tryptophan, tyrosine, phenylalanine, arginine and lysine which are used by some here for anxiety. It's good stuff. I've built up muscle mass pretty fast with it.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I used to take this mega mass 4000 stuff and also tech whey pro lol, but really just eat and eat, pile up that plate, get some amino acids down you if you must.
*But really it's no-train-no-gain*. It's all just a gimmick for these protein powder companies to take your money, I've been slacking though.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

namespace11 said:


> I use ON Gold Standard whey protein powder and it's usually the 5 lb tub that I try to get it in. It has about 5 g of Glutamine added in already along with 5 g of BCAA's. I build up muscle mass pretty fast with it.


Optimum Nutrition is the best protein in the world. Its free of metals that was found in other protein.

I take ON Casien protein 50 G a night, and it has made all the difference. During the day i take Six star Whey, only because its cheaper and more accessible.


----------



## lostdude42 (Mar 30, 2011)

muscle milk


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

ForeverStallone said:


> What kind of deficiency do you think you might have?
> 
> I'm convinced I have low test but am too stubborn to go see a doctor to get blood tests. I'm going to try Maca powder to see how it goes. I've tried D-Aspartic Acid but I don't think I saw any noticeable improvement. I've still got half a bag left so I'll take more notice when I start taking it again. It did however give me a red acne mark type thing on my cheek which isn't going away.


If your looking for something that will boost your energy level you should also try Red Vein Thai Kratom. It will kick your arse into place.

Edit: sorry, just noticed you are from aus where kratom is banned. :doh


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I take the Synergy Iso Protein shake everday, mix with water and it tastes just like a normal milkshake.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

ForeverStallone said:


> What kind of deficiency do you think you might have?


 That's just it. I don't know. That's why I'm going with the shotgun approach. If I feel better when I take this stuff, I know that there is something in it that's better for me than what I normally consume.

My blood tests are generally rather normal. But even so, if I have normal tests and still feel awful, I trust my body more than a test.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

namespace11 said:


> I use ON Gold Standard whey protein powder and it's usually the 5 lb tub that I try to get it in. It has about 5 g of Glutamine added in already along with 5 g of BCAA's that includes tryptophan, tyrosine, phenylalanine, arginine and lysine which are used by some here for anxiety. It's good stuff. I've built up muscle mass pretty fast with it.





Zeeshan said:


> Optimum Nutrition is the best protein in the world. Its free of metals that was found in other protein.
> 
> I take ON Casien protein 50 G a night, and it has made all the difference. During the day i take Six star Whey, only because its cheaper and more accessible.


Yup, agree with both. Rated #1 protein (highest selling protein powder) on bodybuilding.com

Oh and btw, ON Casein Protein - Chocolate - is sooo good lol, best tasting protein. It's pretty expensive for the amount of servings though, but I almost felt like taking it just for the flavor lol.


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

namespace11 said:


> If your looking for something that will boost your energy level you should also try Red Vein Thai Kratom. It will kick your arse into place.
> 
> Edit: sorry, just noticed you are from aus where kratom is banned. :doh


Well I don't what the stuff is but everything good seems to be banned here.


PickleNose said:


> That's just it. I don't know. That's why I'm going with the shotgun approach. If I feel better when I take this stuff, I know that there is something in it that's better for me than what I normally consume.
> 
> My blood tests are generally rather normal. But even so, if I have normal tests and still feel awful, I trust my body more than a test.


Yeah I usually go with the shot gun approach too. 
Sorry I meant what are your symptoms, not deficiencies?


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> Lately I've been trying the shotgun approach to trying to figure out if I have some kind of deficiency. I have a green powder that's called Orac-Energy Protein Greens or something. It has all kinds of stuff in it. I can say I do feel better the rest of the day if I mix some of it in with some milk and drink it.
> 
> Do you have a favorite?


Wow. That has lots of wonderful things in it. I like that it's protein AND green food, and the list of ingredients is substantial. Does it taste good in milk? It's also 50% off at iherb.com 

I drink a protein shake for breakfast Monday to Friday, as a quick breakfast before work. It keeps me full, and it's a good way to start the day. I don't have much time during weekday mornings, and it's an easy protein source.

I don't really have a favourite. I was taking one before (made locally) that had the best chocolate flavour I've tasted in protein shakes, but it's whey protein, and I wanted to try something non-dairy. So now I'm using Genuine Health Vegans Protein+ double chocolate flavour, in almond milk. It's just protein, without any green food components. (GH also makes a green food power which I like, but I don't think they have gf and protein combined)


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

pollster said:


> Wow. That has lots of wonderful things in it. I like that it's protein AND green food, and the list of ingredients is substantial. Does it taste good in milk? It's also 50% off at iherb.com


 Well, taste is kind of a secondary concern for me. I put it in soy milk usually and it tastes a lot like chalky soy milk (Don't ask me how I know what chalk tastes like). It's not nasty (unless "chalky" is on your nasty list). It's just unremarkable. You could always mix it with something a little better tasting if you absolutely can't stand it. But the health benefits should outweigh any of that considering it doesn't taste outright bad.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

ForeverStallone said:


> Well I don't what the stuff is but everything good seems to be banned here.
> Yeah I usually go with the shot gun approach too.
> Sorry I meant what are your symptoms, not deficiencies?


 Just generalized unwellness (if that's a word). I can't take symptoms like that to my doctor. He just brushes it off. I figure it can't hurt to try something that's approved for most people to use. I haven't exactly had the best diet for most of my life so I figured I'd start there.


----------



## Maksymilian (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi all,
i just use the milk and fruits !!!
nutritionist melbourne


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I like my muscle milk chocolate mint chip with oatmeal and fruit for a smoothie


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...protein-drinks/what-our-tests-found/index.htm

We found that three daily servings of the ready-to-drink liquid EAS Myoplex Original Rich Dark Chocolate Shake provides an average of 16.9 micrograms (µg) of arsenic, exceeding the proposed USP limit of 15 µg per day, and an average of 5.1 µg of cadmium, which is just above the USP limit of 5 µg per day. Concentrations in most products were relatively low, but when taking into account the large serving size suggested, the number of micrograms per day for a few of the products was high compared with most others tested.

The samples of Muscle Milk Chocolate powder we tested contained all four heavy metals, and levels of three metals in the product were among the highest of all in our tests. Average cadmium levels of 5.6 µg in three daily servings slightly exceeded the USP limit of 5 µg per day, and the average lead level of 13.5 µg also topped the USP limit of 10 µg per day. The average arsenic level of 12.2 µg was approaching the USP limit of 15 µg per day, and the average for mercury was 0.7 µg, well below the USP's 15 µg-per-day limit. Three daily servings of Muscle Milk Vanilla Crème contained 12.2 µg of lead, exceeding lead limits, and 11.2 µg of arsenic. A fourth product, Muscle Milk Nutritional Shake Chocolate (liquid), provided an average of 14.3 µg of arsenic per day from three servings, approaching the proposed USP limit.

Cadmium raises special concern because it accumulates in and can damage the kidneys, the same organs that can be damaged by excessive protein consumption. And it can take 20 years for the body to eliminate even half the cadmium absorbed today.


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

well i don't know if it count but I drink those ensure (vanilla) and glucerna shakes b/c i'm diabetic.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Guinness.

Oh god help the universe if they can powder-ize it.

Is that a word?

Well yes, its a word if you've had a few spoonfuls.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

I just eat tons of meat. Seems to have worked out pretty well. I feel like a small person in a big persons body. 13 second hundred meter dash for a 6,3 280lb kid isnt too bad.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

Lean Fit Whey Protein Shake in Chocolate, its from Costco. I have it with dark chocolate almond milk and it actually tastes very good!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

MoniqueS said:


> Lean Fit Whey Protein Shake in Chocolate, its from Costco. I have it with dark chocolate almond milk and it actually tastes very good!


shake the almond milk every time you use it


----------

